# Bared rocks



## poultrypounder69 (Jul 13, 2014)

His name is moon pie


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok??......................

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

How old is he? Looks a lot like my pullet.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Hope he does not get a complex.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Lol... That is Funny


----------

